# Bootanimation.zip



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Running imnuts rom 9/25 I believe with ep4 radio and IMO 4.0 kernel.

Tried placing bootsnimation in data local and also tried media folder all I get is plain android bootup...

What am I missing I renamed boot qmg to bak aswell.


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

pulled from Imo's 4.0 Kernel thread

custom boot animation support (bootanimation.zip location depends on binary included in ROM, should be either /data/local/bootanimation.zip, /system/media/bootanimation.zip, or /system/media/sanim.zip)

just rename it to sanim.zip instead and you should be good.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks that worked. Odd does not run smooth was made Droid incredible 1 thought it would be.


----------

